# What breed is this rooster



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

This young rooster (under one year in age) is currently at our town animal shelter. His “flock” consists of two rabbits. I am thinking about adopting him for my 7 - 18 month old girls (RIR, black sex link and barred rocks). The reason I am considering him is for flock protection as the girls free range. Any idea what breed he is? Advice on introducing him to an established flock?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No clue. Even if he is a mix, it looks like he got the best of both parents. He's got nice form. Nice plumage. 

That said, why is he there? Anyone know? If he was given up for being aggressive that would be important to know. 

You'd do with him just like you'd do with any new bird. He goes into quarantine for a month away from the flock. He's the last bird you take care of each time you go out. Then he's slowly introduced by being put in a spot where everyone can see and hear each other. 

Free ranging seems like a less stressful time for getting to know each other since they have space to move away.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Wow! He’s gorgeous. I’ve never seen such a big comb on a roo


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Ckerr said:


> View attachment 42879
> 
> 
> This young rooster (under one year in age) is currently at our town animal shelter. His “flock” consists of two rabbits. I am thinking about adopting him for my 7 - 18 month old girls (RIR, black sex link and barred rocks). The reason I am considering him is for flock protection as the girls free range. Any idea what breed he is? Advice on introducing him to an established flock?
> View attachment 42880


yes, no clue, like robin said. It looks like an all bird mix, but I'm blannk. Why do you want to know?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenpersoon said:


> yes, no clue, like robin said. It looks like an all bird mix, but I'm blannk. Why do you want to know?


Probably like most of us. Out of curiosity. LOL

Crap, Maisey is my lap again.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Just curious. He has been at the shelter for 2-3 months-I volunteer there and have seen him grow and mature. He seems pretty even tempered and always looks after the rabbits that share his space. I do t know anything about roosters but would like to try and give him a better life.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Ckerr said:


> Just curious. He has been at the shelter for 2-3 months-I volunteer there and have seen him grow and mature. He seems pretty even tempered and always looks after the rabbits that share his space. I do t know anything about roosters but would like to try and give him a better life.


that seems like behavior of all roosters


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ckerr said:


> Just curious. He has been at the shelter for 2-3 months-I volunteer there and have seen him grow and mature. He seems pretty even tempered and always looks after the rabbits that share his space. I do t know anything about roosters but would like to try and give him a better life.


Then give him a try. There really is no reason not to. Roosters can bring a whole different perspective to a flock.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

No idea on the breed but most likely a mix of some sort, he's gorgeous!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Can you get a good pic of his breast? Is that lacing I see?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

I can certainly get a better picture-I will be back at the animal shelter on Sunday so keep a look out for new photos. Thanks again for everyone’s help


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Wow! He’s gorgeous. I’ve never seen such a big comb on a roo


agreed. He could be a show bird!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> He could be a show bird!


He could probably be shown at few county fairs in the pet class, but he probably wouldn't get very far. Mixed breeds never do. County is probably as far as he could go.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No clue. Even if he is a mix, it looks like he got the best of both parents. He's got nice form. Nice plumage.
> 
> That said, why is he there? Anyone know? If he was given up for being aggressive that would be important to know.
> 
> ...


See, if you can find the circumstances of how he got there and how friendly he is.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

as promised a couple additional photos.







and a close up on the neck feathers. He was surrendered to the shelter on 7/22. He was a little guy then with a single tail feather. Seems very curious when you go to his cage which he shares with 2 rabbits.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

The pattern sure resembles a Dorking.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We don't have many of those here. Doesn't mean it isn't in that boy though.

I wonder if she took him home.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

wow we're still on this roo.

Well now I am in for it and I want to know the breed! 🎬🍿


----------

